# newbies 30cm cube



## demonr6 (Mar 14, 2011)

Looks nice so far. The canister filter resembles the Zoo Med 501 I have. Are you going to do anything to the back of the tank or leave it clear so you can see through?


----------



## mrag (Jan 10, 2011)

as you see,im still looking for any suggestion and advise here..what would you suggest for the background?

hello all..
here is my 2nd tank..for this one i prefer to have a low tech nano tank with no co2..this tank were setup on 10/4/2011


tank spec :

tank : 30cm cube
soil : siryu sand and ada africana soil for planting area
hardcape : self collect rock and DW
lights : 2x11w
filter : resun cyclone cy-20
fan : boyu
plants : fern,flame moss on DW,windelov and eleocharis vivipara
fauna : no yet(introduce when tank is fully mature)
fert: any suggestion?

here's the pic..
comment and critique welcome..

right after fill in water..









filter









add xmass moss in the foreground


----------



## Hoppy (Dec 24, 2005)

For that style of tank I would leave the back clear, even though that adds another surface that needs to be wiped down every week.


----------



## mrag (Jan 10, 2011)

thanks hoppy..
so you have try this kind of style before?
mind share your tank?


----------



## demonr6 (Mar 14, 2011)

I am not sure if this link will work or stay active long but I am using this..










It is a window film found at a local hardware supply. I cut it to size and then I used spray paint on the dull side of the film and sprayed a light coat. When I put it up to the tank I used the opposite side and you can see the results below. You can always try it without the paint and leave it white which looks fine. In my tank the dark color was the look I liked best.

Link to my tank journal.


----------

